# Got my first order of meat



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I am so happy with my order. Only cost me $65 and I got so much meat. The guy is so good that gave me extras for free.
The horse meat looks like beef. Very nice and fresh. I got a 40 lbs box with chicken quarters and 40 lbs box with chicken backs. 
My dogs start fasting. No food until tomorrow night that we start the RAW feeding with chicken backs. I am so nervous! LOL Baby Pomeranian 1.6 lbs smelled the meat in my fingers and almost eat my fingers. LOL
I got for her a Cornish Hen, and I will start introducing her to raw too.
God protect me! and you RAW's Feed Experts please guide me! LOL


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

You'll do fine!!

Thats a pretty good price for 80 lbs.......plus some horse meat?! 

Feed one at a time.....and ask questions if need be! They'll do great, you'll see their natural instincts kick in!


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

You'll be fine and your dogs will love you for it. Nice score on the meat sounds like a great deal.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Horse meat, huh? I don't hear about that much in the States! Was it a domestic horse or a horse just used for meat processing? Was the horse fed any medicines, etc? How was it put down (with any chemicals)?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> Horse meat, huh? I don't hear about that much in the States! Was it a domestic horse or a horse just used for meat processing? Was the horse fed any medicines, etc? How was it put down (with any chemicals)?


All this meat is also for human consumption. He told me he will not feed his animals something that he can also eat. He has great reviews in the Yahoo forum.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I am guessing you don't live in the States since horse slaughtering is illegal here?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> You'll do fine!!
> 
> Thats a pretty good price for 80 lbs.......plus some horse meat?!
> 
> Feed one at a time.....and ask questions if need be! They'll do great, you'll see their natural instincts kick in!


It is more than 80 lbs. I bought 50lbs boneless horse meat and he gave me about the same amount of horse ribs. He also gave me a big liver. I will become a butcher with no time LOL He told me next time he will get me veal, 
He raise some wild animals and he gets all this meat to feed them.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Your gonna do great! Remember to go slow and feed less in the beginning while your dogs get accustom to the raw food. 

Your much braver than I with the horse meat! :tongue1:

Keep us posted! We are here to help! :smile:


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> I am guessing you don't live in the States since horse slaughtering is illegal here?


I live in Pennsylvania and according to my knowledge it is not illegal here to feed animals.
Please, understand me. I wish we humans don't have to kill any animals for any reason, but if I am going to feed RAW, I am going to feed RAW


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I was just wondering as I know its pretty much illegal to slaughter horses here. Now, what goes on under the table goes on under the table. :smile:


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> I was just wondering as I know its pretty much illegal to slaughter horses here. Now, what goes on under the table goes on under the table. :smile:


Bonnie,
Before I decide to feed horse to my dogs; I asked here, anyone mentioned nothing about it been illegal. Matter of the facts a great percentage said that they will feed their dogs with it. 
If it were illegal, I don't think that this guy will have this business and ask everyone to advertise him. A lot of people from the Yahoo Group buy from him and he has great reviews.
If it is illegal, I will not be buying it. I am sure I will already heard comments about it been illegal or unethical.
I wish we all including our dogs will be able to leave only with veggies, but looks like God had different plans for us.:smile:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Bonnie? Ha ha. :wink: 

I remember on this forum a few weeks ago someone was going to feed horse meat and everyone advised her (him?) not to because it may or may not have been given medications while it was alive. (I think it was being put down due to lameness or something). Then, I remember several people saying they would not feed horse meat in the United States but I don't remember the exact reason. Hopefully I can find the thread.

Then, a few days later I thought I read that it was illegal to slaughter horses in the United States, but perhaps I was wrong. Maybe its only illegal in certain areas?


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

I must ask; if it is illegal, does anyone know _why?_ It sounds pretty stupid to me. I highly doubt slaughtering would be illegal, since that is a common way to have a horse put down. A lot of people prefer it to shots (at least here). If anything is illegal, it is probably to sell the meat? I just wonder what the heck makes a horse any different to a pig or a cow.

Here in Sweden you can find horse meat in the grocery stores. I haven't seen fresh meats though, only processed stuff like sausages. It isn't too uncommon for restaurants to use horse meat either, since it's cheaper than beef. Of course it doesn't say that it's horse, but it doesn't say beef either.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I might have wrong information about horse slaughtering being illegal, sorry about that.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bumblegoat said:


> I must ask; if it is illegal, does anyone know _why?_ It sounds pretty stupid to me. I highly doubt slaughtering would be illegal, since that is a common way to have a horse put down. A lot of people prefer it to shots (at least here). If anything is illegal, it is probably to sell the meat? I just wonder what the heck makes a horse any different to a pig or a cow.
> 
> Here in Sweden you can find horse meat in the grocery stores. I haven't seen fresh meats though, only processed stuff like sausages. It isn't too uncommon for restaurants to use horse meat either, since it's cheaper than beef. Of course it doesn't say that it's horse, but it doesn't say beef either.


from what i'm reading and it's a fairly hot topic in the usa, about 90000 horses are slaughtered here and then exported overseas.....

i've never seen horse sold in our grocery stores or from our co op and as far as i know, it's not legal to sell horse meat for human consumption.....for a long time, there was controversy about horsemeat being subbed for cow meat and i wish i could remember when that was.....around 2005 i think...

but i'm pretty sure measures are being taken...however insipid...to keep horsemeat out of the mainstream until the industry can be cleaned up...

horses are treated abominably...especially race horses and show horses....just look at the horse and carriage in new york, that special place for romance in central park....those horses just got older and slower and ended up on the bottom of the food chain...it should be a crime to treat horses this way, in the same way it's a crime to treat dogs and cats the way they are treated.

i am not saying that horses could not be a sustainable meat...it's actually pretty tasty....but not the way it's being conducted now....


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Not sure how "current" all this is, but I found this:

"Sale and consumption of horse meat is illegal in California and Illinois.[11] Horse meat supplied by three abattoirs in the U.S. was sold to zoos to feed their carnivores, and was exported to Europe and Japan for human consumption. In 2007 two horse meat abattoirs in Texas were ordered closed. Later that year, an abattoir in Illinois, reported to be the last horse meat abattoir in the U.S., was closed.[11]
There is an effort in the United States to create a law, the American Horse Slaughter Prevention Act, designed to stop the slaughter of horses for human consumption.[12] On September 8, 2006, the House of Representatives passed a bill which, had it also passed the Senate and been signed by the President, would have made killing horses for human consumption an illegal practice in the United States.[13]
Most people in the US are not aware that horses are slaughtered there for human consumption in other countries. According to some of these polls, in New York, 64% of people polled believed that slaughtering horses for meat was illegal, while in Indiana, 91% believe that horse slaughter should be banned.[14] In Texas 89% of voters are unaware that horse slaughter was then going on in their own state.[15]
Prior to 2007, three major equine slaughterhouses operated in the United States: Dallas Crown, Inc. in Kaufman, Texas; Beltex Corporation in Fort Worth, Texas; and Cavel International, Inc. in DeKalb, Illinois. All with Belgian ownership, although Multimeat NW has also been listed as French and Dutch owned. Velda NV owns Cavel, Multimeat NV owns Beltex and Chevideco owns Dallas Crown.
The slaughterhouses exported approximately 42 million dollars worth of horse meat per year. Since the human consumption of horse meat is generally considered unacceptable by the majority of the United States populace[citation needed] (see Taboo food and drink) and is illegal in several states, most of the horses slaughtered for this purpose in the United States were exported to other countries, such as France, Belgium and Japan, where the meat is considered a delicacy.[16] As prominently stated on their website, Dallas Crown "provides Carnivore Diet for zoos and wildlife centers across the United States".[17]
The Department of Transportation have officers at the enforcement points to ensure proper transportation of the horses, but has no jurisdiction beyond transportation matters. Horses that are severely lame or disabled are not accepted at the plants. Haulers are fined for horses that arrive with any sign of abuse. A 1998 survey commissioned by the USDA/APHIS to determine where welfare problems occur during horse transport to slaughter found severe welfare problems in 7.7% of the transported horses, with a majority from conditions caused by owner neglect or abuse rather than transportation.[18]
Most Americans oppose the slaughtering of horses for meat consumption.[19]"

Here is the link for anyone else who wants to read more....
Horse slaughter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Debate over horse meat gains new life - U.S. news - msnbc.com

Horse Slaughtering - Should the Slaughter of Horses Be Banned?


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

I work in the horse industry and it is DEFINITELY illegal to slaughter horses in the United States. There has been a big problem, because now there are illegal slaughter houses (or so I have read) and the horses at the auctions are being bought and sold to be slaughtered and being shipped to Mexico, where they are killed very inhumanely. They put a ban on horse slaughter in the U.S. in I think it was 2009.


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

Here are a couple articles regarding the slaughter ban -

U.S. horse slaughter exports to Mexico increase 312% - January 15, 2008

Effects of the U.S. horse slaughter ban - Cattle Business Weekly - Philip, SD


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

I also get meat from the same supplier as the original poster. He is fabulous! I barely had to do any prep work when getting the meat home, just had to pop it in containers/bags and then the freezer. I got veal, chicken quarters, beef heart, and he threw in some horse meat (which like I stated in another post I am not sure about buying it) but the dogs loved it!

It is actually completly legal to slaughter horses in the US. I have close contacts to a very respectable horse rescue/anti-slaughter organization, that I have spoken too, although understandably they are completly against horse slaughter, its more about the inhumane way it is done at rendering plants...look up videos on youtube horse slaughter its horrific!!!


----------



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

If this man lives on a farm and slaughters his OWN animals, I don't see what the problem is. hwell:
If I wanted to slaughter my horses instead of euthanizing them with the expensive poison that damages their system AND the ground after their buried, that would be MY decision as they are MY property. :thumb:

My neighbor slaughtered one of her colts when the vet declared him lame for life after an injury. Rather than wasting the body, she kept the meat for herself.

As far as it being illegal, I think it depends on the state. I don't see anything wrong with this man slaughtering his own horses and selling their meat. It'd be the same as cows or chickens. 

In fact, I believe the slaughter houses for horse meat should be reopen all over the US. The horse economy has gone down drastically since they closed. It's a huge mess. :frown:


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Here it isn't illegal to slaughter horses, but they are still shipped to other countries in Europe to be slaughtered and eaten. We just don't eat much horse here. It would be a lot better if they didn't have to be shipped, which usually is done under horrible conditions. :frown:

So what, are horses killed in a less humane way than other animals? I actually don't mind the part about having older horses slaughtered when they aren't "useful" anymore. Some people see animals as working animals purely, and same goes for dogs and cats (and many other animals). As long as the animal is well cared for during their life and is given a humane end (which can be rare, I know, but that is the case with a lot of slaughter) then what's the harm? Not everyone see their horses, dogs, cats et cetera as pets like we do. Not everyone wants to give an older horse a nice retirement, and if they won't do that, then I think it's good that the horses can at least have som use; like as food.

You all can think I'm cruel if you want, but to me an animal is an animal. The only animals that differ from others are my own pets (and well, humans are animals too), for obvious reasons. I don't value them more because they are dogs or cats, but because they are my pets.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

in other cultures, dogs and cats and horses are sources of protein....

i would not eat my pet, but i would eat cat or dog if i were in china.....for instance...

i would eat horse in japan....which is considered a delicacy...

i suppose the problem arises because i don't believe animals for food are raised or slaughtered humanely.....too much profit....by cutting costs....

i'm all about eating protein....but some of the films i've seen are like watching the holocaust....and should not be tolerated by anyone.


----------

